# Pictures of my S3 internal drive upgrade



## Acropora (Jan 16, 2008)

This is so easy using MFS. All you need is 1) #10 and #15 torx screwdriver (your screwdriver may already have the sockets), you can get them at radioshack in their small electronics repair kits, 2) a couple of the USB to SATA adapters in the link below, 3) your PC, 4)your harddrive replacement (I used a 1TB WD). Get an account at WinMFS so you can download the program "beta build 8" from the forum. Install it on your PC. Remove the drive from the Tivo using the torx screwdrivers (they are all you need). Hook up the new harddrive and the old harddrive using the USB to SATA adapters to your PC (your pc will need 2 free USB ports). I used these adapters. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812101003
Follow the WinMFS program steps. I did backup, then supersize, then copy. I takes about 6-7 hours if the 250 Tivo HD has a good number of shows on it.


----------



## Acropora (Jan 16, 2008)

more


----------



## Acropora (Jan 16, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Acropora (Jan 16, 2008)

last two pics. Install the new drive in your tivo and go! You can go straight to mscopy and skip the other steps if you want to actually. I'd recommend supersize though.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Nice work. Looks pretty simple. Just the way I like it.


Does it come with instructions or is that on the forum site?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Were you aware that you could do a simple screen capture on your PC instead of trying to take digital photos? The image would actually be legible with a screen capture.


----------



## plumeria (Jun 14, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> Were you aware that you could do a simple screen capture on your PC instead of trying to take digital photos? The image would actually be legible with a screen capture.


Which screen can't you read?

Thanks a lot - OP - very useful to many of use

peter


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

plumeria said:


> Which screen can't you read?
> 
> Thanks a lot - OP - very useful to many of use
> 
> peter


Pick one. Most of them are dark and shadowy and uneven. I'm not trying to criticize the poster's photographic skills (mine are far worse). I'm just trying to point out that there's an easier way to do what he did with much more clarity. Taking a digital photo of a computer screen is sort of counterproductive when there's a simple function built into every keyboard that allows you to do a screen capture (i.e., the Print Screen button at the upper right of your keyboard). You get an exact image of what's displayed with no shadows or glare. You can also select the entire desktop or just the open window and not have to worry about displaying all of the mess in the background. I shuddered when I saw the OP's hard drives sitting on a static generating carpet right on top of a couple of plastic CD jewel cases (plastic is an excellent static electricity conductor, BTW). He's lucky he didn't fry the controller cards on the drives.

FWIW, the tutorial is quite basic and old hat to the vast majority of members here who've been using the command line interface to perform the same functions going on 8 or 9 years now. If you find it useful then it served it's purpose. Considering the same info, albeit in much more detail (and look, actual screen captures), is posted at the mfslive.org website, I found it to be somewhat redundant and less informative. Similar tutorials using the older versions of MFSTools for pre-Tivo HD models have been posted on countless websites and pretty much done to death. Weaknees has a step-by-step tutorial on their website that takes you by the hand for those that need the extra guidance.

[sarcasm]This post was an obvious attempt by a newbie to help other newbies because he learned something new and exciting and wanted to share it with the rest of the class. Did you ever wonder why experienced users never post this kind of stuff? (Hint: because it's already been done before). OTOH, I can see where you'd need photos to understand how to remove the eight Torx screws holding the drive bracket and drive in place due to the complex nature of the Tivo's construction. I'm puzzled as to why the OP left out photos of the screws holding the top cover on. Is removing the cover somehow that much more intuitive than removing the drive and bracket? Where's the photo of the SATA and power cables? If you're going to write a tutorial then why only do it halfway?[/sarcasm]

I'm just playing Devil's advocate here and not trying to bash anyone but rather trying to point out that the info already exists in numerous places and with better presentations. You'll probably find dozens of threads just like this one posted in these forums. It's not as big of a revelation as you make it out to be.


----------



## tivorepo (May 12, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> Pick one. Most of them are dark and shadowy and uneven. I'm not trying to criticize the poster's photographic skills (mine are far worse). I'm just trying to point out that there's an easier way to do what he did with much more clarity. Taking a digital photo of a computer screen is sort of counterproductive when there's a simple function built into every keyboard that allows you to do a screen capture (i.e., the Print Screen button at the upper right of your keyboard). You get an exact image of what's displayed with no shadows or glare. You can also select the entire desktop or just the open window and not have to worry about displaying all of the mess in the background. I shuddered when I saw the OP's hard drives sitting on a static generating carpet right on top of a couple of plastic CD jewel cases (plastic is an excellent static electricity conductor, BTW). He's lucky he didn't fry the controller cards on the drives.
> 
> FWIW, the tutorial is quite basic and old hat to the vast majority of members here who've been using the command line interface to perform the same functions going on 8 or 9 years now. If you find it useful then it served it's purpose. Considering the same info, albeit in much more detail (and look, actual screen captures), is posted at the mfslive.org website, I found it to be somewhat redundant and less informative. Similar tutorials using the older versions of MFSTools for pre-Tivo HD models have been posted on countless websites and pretty much done to death. Weaknees has a step-by-step tutorial on their website that takes you by the hand for those that need the extra guidance.
> 
> ...


I believe many people will find this thread helpful. Those who don't can ignore it.

And trust me, your post was _alot_ more useless than you purport the OP's to be (and alot more verbose). But I'm not trying to bash, just playing Devil's advocate.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

So you consider bad plagiarism to be helpful? If you bothered to look at the WinMFS tutorial posted on the MFSLive website you'd see that the OP basically took pictures of the same screenshots used there. Sorry, but if I'm looking for help I'd rather get it from an informed source than an over-excited newbie that doesn't fully understand what the software is doing.


----------

